# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی، موقعیت شغلی و میزان درآمد برای رشته مهندسی مکانیک

## bachesampadi

*مهندسی مکانیک*

شاخه‌ای از مهندسی است که با طراحی، ساخت و راه‌اندازی دستگاه‌ها و ماشین‌ها سروکار دارد. تهیه و ساخت دستگاه‌هایی که انرژی‌های مختلف نظیر انرژی خورشید، انرژی هسته‌ای و انرژی شیمیایی را به کار می‌گیرند نیز در حوزه این شاخه از دانش است. این رشته یکی از قدیمی ترین و گسترده ترین رشته‌های مهندسی است.

*زمینه های فعالیت مهندسی مکانیک :*
در زمینه طراحی
در زمینه تحلیل
در زمینه آزمایش
در زمینه فرایندهای ساخت و تولید
زمینه‌های نوین
*گرایش های مهندسی مکانیک :*
*گرایش‌های عمومی :*
طراحی جامدات : فعالیت در طراحی ماشین آلات صنعتی، خطوط تولید کارخانجات، طراحی سیستم‌های انتقال نیرو و...
حرارت و سیالات :فعالیت در زمینه طراحی موتورهای احتراق داخلی، موتورهای جت، بررسی‌های آیرودینامیکی
ساخت و تولید :فعالیت در کارگاههای قالب سازی، ابزارسازی، ماشین ابزار و ساخت و تولید ماشین الات صنعتی 
*گرایش‌های خاص :*
خودرو / هوافضا / دریا / ماشینهای ریلی / تأسیسات / نیروگاه / سیستمهای انرژی و ...
مباحث اصلی در مهندسی مکانیک :
استاتیک
دینامیک
ترمودینامیک
انتقال گرما
کنترل اتوماتیک
و ....

*آینده مهندسی مکانیک :*
چشم‌انداز شغلی مهندسان مکانیک، امیدبخش و بااستحکام است. برای مثال، در ایالات متحد آمریکا، رشد شغل‌ها و حرفه‌های مربوط به مهندسی مکانیک، هر سال حدود ۱۶٪ (۳۵ هزار شغل) است و انتظار می‌رود این آهنگ رشد تا سالهای آینده حفظ شود. 
مهندسان مکانیک از روزگاران گذشته تا به امروز، اغلب در بخش‌های صنعتی زیر نقش عمده‌ای ایفا می‌کنند:
هوا فضا، خودروسازی، واحدهای شیمیایی، فناوری نانو، رایانه و الکترونیک، ساختمان‌سازی، انواع فراورده‌های مصرفی، انرژی، مشاوره مهندسی و بخش‌های دولتی.
هم‌چنین صنعت پزشکی و داروسازی، فرصت‌های شغلی هیجان‌انگیزی را برای مهندسان مکانیک به وجود آورده‌اند تا نیروها و دانش‌های زیستی را در هم بیامیزند. همچنین فرصت شغلی این رشته در ایران نسبت به رشته‌های دیگر بسیار مناسب است.
*توانایی های لازم :*
 دانشجوی مهندسی مکانیک باید در دو درس ریاضی و فیزیک قوی بوده و همچنین از هوش، استعداد و قدرت تجسم خوبی برخوردار باشد.
 و در بخش‌های نظری و تئوری فعالیت کند و هم دانشجوی خلاق و علاقه‌مند به طراحی و ساخت وسایل و دستگاههای مختلف می‌تواند این رشته را انتخاب نماید.
دانشجوی این رشته باید از نظر جسمی آمادگی کار در محیطهای پرجمعیت و کارخانجات دور از شهر را داشته باشد.
توانایی کار با کامپیوتر و تسلط بر نرم افزارهای مرتبط از دیگر توانایی های مورد نیاز این رشته است.

*وضعیت استخدام مهندس مکانیک در برخی کشورهای جهان* *به شرح زیر است :*

*آمریکا:* پیش بینی ها نشان می دهد میزان استخدام *مهندسان مکانیک* بین سال های2010  تا 2020، رشد9 درصدی خواهد داشت. در حالی که متوسط این رشد برای همه مشاغل 14 درصد می باشد.

*استرالیا :* میزان رشد استخدام *مهندس مکانیک* در سال 2011، 32.6 درصد بوده و برای سال های آتی افزایش رشد پیش بینی شده است.


*درآمد مهندسی مکانیک :*
حداقل درامد این رشته 900 هزار تومان و حداکثر آن 3 میلیون تومان و متوسط آن 1.6 میلیون است که تصویر زیر جزئیات آن را میرساند.

*
اینم درآمد به تفکیک سابقه کار :

**

درآمد مهندس مکانیک در برخی کشورهای جهان* *عبارتند از :*

*آمریکا*:متوسط درآمد سالیانه *مهندس مکانیک* 78.160دلار متوسط درآمد سالانه مهندسان83.340دلار و برای همه مشاغل33.840دلار در سال2010  و مطابق با آخرین آمارها در سال 2013، 79.150 دلار بوده است.

*استرالیا:* متوسط درآمد سالیانه *مهندس مکانیک* 77.280دلار ( قبل از کسر مالیات) است.

*انگلستان:*  متوسط درآمد سالیانه *مهندس مکانیک* تازه کار بین 29.300 تا33.000  دلار، *مهندس مکانیک* با تجربه بین 39.000  تا 58.600 دلار و مهندس ارشد بیش از 60.000دلار است.

*قلم چیایی ها :*
افرادی هم که تو قلم چی هستن میتونن متناسب با ترازشون ببینن که تو چه رشته ای میتونن قبول شن.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

تاپیکاتون منتقل شدن به این بخش : معرفی رشته های دانشگاهی

تاپیکهای مربوط به معرفی رشته ها رو توو این بخش قرار بدید

ممنون

----------

